# Hall table



## bhatleberg (Sep 8, 2016)

Started making a shelf, wound up with this.

I like the way it holds flowers, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 8, 2016)

sweet. is that an old car jack. i love the combination of old industrial and re-purposed wood.


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 8, 2016)

I love that


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 8, 2016)

That's really clever


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2016)

The more I look at it, the more I like it! Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 8, 2016)

Really cool, what's the top made from?


----------



## bhatleberg (Sep 8, 2016)

The top is walnut. It's actually a piece of a broken down Victorian bed, though you wouldn't know it to look at it any more. Scrap cherry underneath that, just because it felt too thin from the front.


----------



## bhatleberg (Sep 8, 2016)

And yes, it's one of the old Ford jacks.


----------



## TimR (Sep 8, 2016)

That is outstanding! Man, I really like the contrast as well. Nice 'upcycle' I guess the term is...whatever you call it, it rocks!


----------

